# Wisconsin Breeder Recommendation?



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

There is a man who goes to my local dog park whose 12 year old shepherd Buddy just passed away. Buddy was such a sweet, loving dog, from German Showlines, but had some hip problems from an early age. Buddy's dad has repeatedly complimented my dog, Mayzie and has asked about where I got her from, etc. He would like to get a GSD pup in about 6 months and does not want to go back to Buddy's breeder due to Buddy's bad hips. He has asked that I give him Mayzie's breeder's info as he wants to get his next pup from there, as he thinks Mayzie is a nice dog and appears to have good hips.

Now Mayzie's breeder wasn't the worst breeder out there (hips are certified and some but not all of his dogs are SCH titled - those that are not titled are offspring of SCH3 dogs but he does not work his own dogs) but I would probably choose a better breeder next time around. 

Is there a breeder in Wisconsin or SE Illinois I should recommend to him instead? I'm pretty sure he doesn't have internet and wouldn't research breeders but he might go off my recomendation.

Thanks!


----------



## danbee (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in Wisconsin and know most of the breeders in the area. Could you give us some more information? Is he looking for showlines or working? Does he just want a pet or does he want to compete in any events? What price range is he looking in? Does he definitely want a pup or would he be interested in an adult dog?


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

He is looking for a pet. His last dog was showlines but my Mayzie is working lines so I don't think he cares as long as the dog has a good temperament. He takes his dogs (he has an English Setter) to the park daily and is retired and brings them with him on errands, etc so he should be able to handle a higher energy dog. He is pretty set on a pup. I didn't ask about the price range but judging from some comments he has made I would think he would want to stay under/around $1k if possible.


----------



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

When looking for my pup I talked to a few breeders (either a lot of emails or phone). I really liked all of them. They cared about their pups and making sure it was a good fit for me.

In no particular order:

Zwinger vom Geistwasser (Bill Kulla)
Triton Kennel (Trish Campbell)
Wildhaus Kennels (Chris Wild)

Bill Kulla and Trish Campbell are North Central Illinois. Chris is in Michigan.

I know Trish and Chris are members of the forum and post quite often.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Kruzayn
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


Definitely

Also Carlos and Robin Huerta (Huerta Hof) in IL and Steve and Connie Miller (Haus Miller) in WI.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys - I knew I could get some good recommendations here! I just don't feel comfortable recommending Mayzie's breeder even though he asked for it!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

There are a few members here that have pups from Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo. I have been very happy with my puppy Miya who is now 8 months old and is a companion dog even though she is from working lines.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

And I was just going to trot over to the green board and copy paste danbee's web address.

Michelle posted on the green board and I looked at her sight and I think she has some nice dogs. So there is another breeder to consider.


----------



## danbee (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Kathy! I had to take a break from Shepherds for a few years so I'm just getting back into things again and unfortunately my dogs don't have the exposure yet that some of the more established breeders have. But hopefully I'll have some good pups that can change that this summer! I do think I have some good dogs - might be a little biased though







All of my dogs are house dogs & have superb temperaments! 

To the OP, I'd love for you to take a look at my health guarantee, I think I have one of the most buyer friendly ones around - I love my dogs and stand behind them 100%!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I got my boy from Vom Gildaf German Shepherds in Madison Wisconsin.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I can surely see Puck in Berlin!! Very nice combination of East/West.


----------

